# I've made a tripod mount for the 600/800 RF lens



## Worldskipper (Jul 25, 2022)

Long time lurker around here (I blame all of you for my RF glass addiction), thought I should join up and share something cool I made.

I got frustrated trying to mount my 'fancy' 600mm lens to a tripod, and I even at times struggle to find a good grip on the lens without twisting the focus ring when I shoot. So I got busy with my CAD software and my 3D printer and made a lightweight tripod mount for it. I make it sound soooo easy...(please don't notice the 27 iterations sitting on my bookshelf). It's not the fanciest thing out there, but it works, it doesn't weigh much and there is no 'canon tax' on it. 

It almost defeats the purpose of the concept of a light super-telephoto lens with IS, BUT when you need it, it won't take up much space in the camera bag or weigh it down. 
I think I've got a winner here.
Specs:
ABS Plastic (printed as a solid for those who 3D print)
72g (2.5 oz)
Metal Screw knob and keeper pin, with a brass threaded insert (1/4"-20) on the bottom
Base is Arca-Swiss compatible
You can still collapse the lens with it mounted, even with the battery grip installed.

If you are interested in one, I've made a few so others can feel 'cool' without the big white prices
My Etsy store Link

Mods if this isn't the appropriate place to post this, please let me know.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/iShoot-Support-Compatible-Arca-Swiss-Dovetail/dp/B08SBPW63Q











Kirk L-Bracket for Canon RF 600mm and 800mm f/11 IS STM Lenses


Buy Kirk L-Bracket for Canon RF 600mm and 800mm f/11 IS STM Lenses featuring For Canon RF 600mm f/11 IS STM Lens, For Canon RF 800mm f/11 IS STM Lens, Mounts on Left or Right Side of Lens, Bi-Directional Dovetail. Review Kirk null




www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## Worldskipper (Jul 25, 2022)

That's pretty cool. I hadn't seen that yet. Interesting how they attacked the problem. Appreciate you sharing that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2022)

I don't have either lens, but I like the Kirk solution because it allows use with a side-mount gimbal (which is what I use with my 600/4).


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Jul 25, 2022)

A third option:









Tripod Mount Ring Base Lens Collar Foot Support for Canon RF 800mm F11 IS STM | eBay


For Canon RF 600mm F11 IS STM & RF 800mm F11 IS STM. Canon RF 800mm F11 IS STM. Canon RF 600mm F11 IS STM. The lens collar stand foot bottom is added 45mm long Arca fit quick release plate feature, can be used with 39mm Arca-swiss fit tripod ball head, panoramic head and clamp directly; more...



www.ebay.com





I'm using one on my 800mm and have no complaints.


----------

